# You can get it in Gaisano's, Davao



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for message on American products! Is the blue cornmeal a powder, would I be able to make corn bread? Quino wow, love that stuff, I worked at a major supplement and vitamin company for 6 years and we sold that, it tastes great. 

I have started a herb garden and I was able to find Stevia, sweet basil, italian basil, spearmint, many other italian style herbs, but I was really surprised to find Stevia.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The mall in Paranaque, I think it's called the twin mall, it has only one American resturant in it and it's the Pizza Hut, there's actually two malls separated by the hwy or main road.

They have a very large variety of products even the healthy combination tea's and their vegtable section is geared towards large quantities and low price, when it comes to mini potatoes, onions maybe other vegtables, dairy products seemed to be very large section and same with the frozen foods.

For great tasting steaks and beef apparently from Australia, I found the MOA a very good spot, I recently updated my Immigrant card in Manila and we stopped there this time and we BBQ'd the steaks and the were cut thicker and were tender and delicious even their beef ribs were good but the rest of that section was not that great.


----------

